# on the nut topic... conkers?



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Horse chestnuts to those who didnt used to tie em on shoe laces and bash them together in the attempt to knock it off your mates knuckles lol. Just harvested a load from the in laws tree... Are they safe for mouse consumation? i took em all out of the case so i know theres no bugs  just wondered if i drop a few in the cages if it hurt em..


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Just read this list of 'things that are bad for mice to eat'

Bindweed 
Bluebells 
Bulbs 
Buttercups 
Clematis 
Crocus 
Deadly Nightshade 
Elder 
Evergreen Plants 
Hemlock 
Henbane 
Horse Chestnut 
Laurel leaves 
Oak leaves 
Privet 
Ragwort 
Scarlet Pimpernel 
Speedwell 
Toadflax

Horse Chestnuts are on the list. So I'd say no. :| 
But if you can find some white oak trees, acorns are great free mouse snacks!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

how do you tell if its white oak or normal ?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_oak

It doesn't say that these oaks grow over-seas. But I think they do.
Red oaks are fine too, but they contain a lot more tannic acid, which is what you don't want.

White oaks specifically have lower tannic acid concentrations, which makes it easier to boil it out to be mouse friendly. 

You can also go hunting for dandelions, I know those are mouse, AND people friendly! 
Although, I don't know how you'd go about killing off any parasites or nasties without ruining the flowers and leaves. I guess you could freeze them.
I'm sure there are other edible flowers and things too, just can't think of them off the top of my head.


----------

